# Some Deductions Remind Me of "The Accountant"



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ben Affleck's character has a farmer and his wife in his office helping them with their taxes. The wife makes craft items with beads to sell at fairs and the like. He proceeds to guide her by asking loaded questions into making it into a business, complete with a home office, using the old farm truck (now the "company truck") for acquiring supplies and distribution of product.
These shenanigans offset the taxes due on farm operations, which the farmer fears will cause him to lose everything.
Reminded me of some of the deductions I read about here.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Is the movie worth watching?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Is the movie worth watching?


Actually, I enjoyed it. I didn't know the story, but a friend told me he couldn't see Ben Affleck's playing an assassin. The character apparently has Aspergers Syndrome, and is a whiz at math. So yes, I found it worth watching.


----------

